# Scorch Marks on 100% Polyester Help Please as I'm at a dead end.



## Powerboss (Jan 5, 2017)

I am using Stahls Premium Plus / Temp at 280 / . Factory says 8 seconds. Sport-Tec 100% polyester shirt. Getting scorch marks. Put some barriers in between and experimenting adjusting dwell time. In order to get the vinyl to adhere, I have to set the dwell time long enough to where I'm still getting the scorch marks.

I'm stuck....What do I do?


----------



## Chris Simpson (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi there

I always use a cotton sheet over the tshirt when I press and now don't get any scorch marks, I have to press for a bit longer.

Hope that helps

Chris


----------



## Powerboss (Jan 5, 2017)

I've been doing exactly that too! That's why this is driving me crazy. Even with the sheet, if I set the time too low, it won't stick. When I raise the time, I get the marks.


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

Have you tried the grey sheet from Stahls?: I always use it, and got rid of the scorch issue. 
Flexible Application Pad
A cover sheet option when heat applying on nylon.
This thin silicone rubber pad can be used in place of a cover sheet when applying heat transfer materials to heat sensitive items.
Application Tip: Increase dwell time when using pad; heat will take a little bit longer to get to your transfer.


----------

